# 20" light bar install!! :)



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

Well after 8 hours of fighting with my bumper...(what a HEADACHE)...I finally got my new 210w led light bar installed in the grille! If you ask me I think it looks pretty BA! Let me know what you think! 

Ps. If anyone has any tips on installing one to the roof please go ahead and shoot! I'd like to try that install next!





















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks good, now with all of those lights you should be able to see better no?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

im very well considering doing one of these. unfortunately the CTD shares the eco radiator grill that is half as wide as the rest of cruzes. so this means smaller light bar, or i look for new used grill at cost of drag co efficient


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks sweet KY! Sooo manyyy lightssss


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

You making it a rally car? Ha ha 

That's awesome, I could use some extra lights on mine. It gets really really dark out here in Amish country.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

You need to be careful. You could be mistaken for a UFO.


----------



## Cruzncannada (Nov 21, 2015)

Looks good, I've been considering one but I don't really wanna take the bumper off.. 
Whered you get this one? How much does it go for?


----------



## Coop (Dec 13, 2015)

The black peices that fill the grill in on the Eco just pop out using your finger. You can trim each side and put back or remove completely


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Coop said:


> The black peices that fill the grill in on the Eco just pop out using your finger. You can trim each side and put back or remove completely


Well in that case time for a new PIAA light bar next month


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

Looks very good! You should take pics from the driver seat, at night!! I'm very curious....what made it take 8hrs of fighting it? I know for myself, bumper removal and reinstall, would take me 20 minutes. So..then there's placement. How does it mount - zip ties or provided brackets? Either way, I'd figure out that part as well. No problem. My only issue would be the electrical. How is the electrical part? Single wire? Splicing? Did you incorporate a toggle switch...or is it set to turn on auto with the lights?? I know there's a lot of questions. Just interested in doing this myself!


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

203-CRUZER said:


> Looks very good! You should take pics from the driver seat, at night!! I'm very curious....what made it take 8hrs of fighting it? I know for myself, bumper removal and reinstall, would take me 20 minutes. So..then there's placement. How does it mount - zip ties or provided brackets? Either way, I'd figure out that part as well. No problem. My only issue would be the electrical. How is the electrical part? Single wire? Splicing? Did you incorporate a toggle switch...or is it set to turn on auto with the lights?? I know there's a lot of questions. Just interested in doing this myself!


This is the light bar and harness I bought! And let me tell you man it's hella bright! I've fooled around and flashed a friend as their walking to get into my car or something and they say it's like someone just took a picture with a giant camera! Lol I highly recommend the light bar, the harness made everything alittle easier not worrying bout a toggle switch or going through the firewall and the dreadful fuse taps! (I hate them things) lol and the ability to turn the light on with the car being off is actually an awesome feature! The bumper was a huge pain in the A** once actually having the bar mounted! 

I actually got lucky and mounted the light bar right to the bumper frame! (The actual bumper) the height lined up perfectly after removing those useless plastic pieces attracted to the grille! I'm not sure how much different the mounting would be but if I had to do it again I'd probably choose a single row curved 20-23" for that spot only bc I had to dremel out alittle of the opposite side of the grill and it still currently aim higher than I like! But I think that setup would fit better even though it probably won't be as bright! I took a couple pictures while driving the other day but they don't do it justice at all but these pics were taken with my HID headlights on as well, 















Eyourlife 20 Inch Light Bar Osram LED Chips Work Light Bar 4D Led Light Bar High Power 210w Wartweproof 4X4 SUV UTE ATV UTV Boat https://www.amazon.com/dp/B017KCE4SO/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awd_VqJPwb8AP4NMG 

[380w HD-Remote] LED Light Bar Wiring Harness Off Road [2 Lead 9ft] • Dimmer • Strobe • Keychain Remote • 80ft Range • Plug and Play • Waterproof https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0172IYSF0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awd_KrJPwbDWWEHN7


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

In the pictures it looks like you have either the HID poorly aimed or not using a retrofit set, or the light bar is aimed much too high into trees. is this just how the picture looks?


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

I don't have projectors installed yet! But the light bar is aimed slightly high like stated in the earlier replys! I had already worked on it far longer than I wanted to so left the part of aiming the light for a later day! It still isn't really bad where it is beings it doesn't blind people if I forget it on









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

gotcha, well in that case hop to it lol. you need to run a retro fit to have the hid make any proper lighting effect and not blind the heck out of others and yah the light bar can always be done some other weekend


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> gotcha, well in that case hop to it lol. you need to run a retro fit to have the hid make any proper lighting effect and not blind the heck out of others and yah the light bar can always be done some other weekend


Yeah yeah yeah...here comes the scolding lol jk but yeah I'm slowly getting closer and closer to considering trying but would really like the have a back up pair of headlights just incase the worst of the worst happens and I can't drive my Cruze for a couple days before ordering new ones and if that happens I'm just going to buy led projector aftermarkets but don't wanna spend the money if the retrofits actually work bc then I gotta choose HID retros or LED plug and play lol 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## EdFromOhio (May 10, 2012)

Very cool setup. Question - did that affect your engine temperature at all? I had a two-row LED bar on my Saturn and it blocked so much air that the fan was running all the time. I went with a single-row bar and life is much better. Given that the ECO blocks that part of the grille, I figured it wouldn't have an adverse reaction, but I'd rather ask than attempt it only to have to take it back out.


Thanks,
Ed


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

you can swap from a eco grill to non eco that opens up a lot of extra cooling in exchange for drag


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Does this actually help you to see further down the road or just annoy the guy coming at you;>) I am always leery about headlight type mods as I hate being blinded so I do not want to blind others. Not trying to be a downer, just courteous.


----------



## Rebelboiiz221101 (Dec 28, 2016)

@KY.Jelly ill be doing a roof bar (and grill bar and lower bumper) here soon and possibly doing a write up on it! Once i get it finished ill shoot some tips and possibly a how to your way. Should be starting my project in a week or so! 

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## aestheticjuan (Sep 6, 2016)

*20&quot; light bar install!! *

[url]https://media3.giphy.com/media/10i38tMVvCAhO/giphy.gif[/url] [img]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ls1jt (Jan 15, 2017)

Pretty slick buddy! It helps at night I'm guessing, right?


----------

